# Alpine Steering Wheel New In The Box



## sscar (Feb 1, 2016)

Keep it for 24 years and still like new..


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy crap. Now that is a cool piece. I never knew Alpine made one. I would think that is incredibly rare. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Very cool... and VERY rare. 

I did a quick Google search, to read a bit more about this unit, and came-up with NOTHING. Just a few pictures.
Looks like an old Momo wheel that has the center part modified with an Alpine controller.

Can you share a bit more about it?


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

That would be so awesome for an old school build. Like say a 1990 240sx . What would be some of the best period correct stereo components to match that?

I assume an alpine deck of some sort and phoenix gold or Xtant amps. Was mb quart a big deal for speakers then? What was the ultimate sub from that era?


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Early 90's?
Amps- Soundstream D/MC/Class A
Orig PPI
PG MS
Comps
MB Quart
Canton Pullman
Boston Pro's
Subs-
Infinity Kappa's
JL was just getting started
Soundstream Reference (Velvet Hammer )


----------



## sscar (Feb 1, 2016)

SUX 2BU.. thanks..

jimmydee..yes, it's Alpine by Momo and here is the detail picture, will upload more..


----------

